# Algae Identification



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

Could anyone tell me what kind of algae this is? It just showed up a month ago and I can't get rid of it. I've tried Algae Remover solution, excel. This stuff is getting in my plants and suffocating them. Any advice would really be helpful. My tanks been up for 3 years and I've had no Algae issues I couldn't take care of myself. Nothing has change in my EI dosing and C02 (drop check light green). I don't have any fish in it now. Just plants. It doesn't look so good now as I had to get all that crap out of my plants and replant. I have 3 corellas running. I'm at a loss. Thanks


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

Don't really know that kind. But algae love light. Try cutting the light time or minimize your light and add algae eating fish. Add more fast growing plants and duckweeds to suck extra nutrients. But be patient. Increase your flow algae doesnt like it. Get it by hand if possible.


----------



## Rino Schembri (Apr 19, 2013)

When you remove these algae have a bad smell? I seem cyanobacteria (blue-green alga)


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like cyanobacteria indeed. A few things that might cause (or at least contribute to) it are:

- Low oxygen
- Low CO2 (or too much light)
- Not enough flow in that area
- PO4:NO3 balance off (low PO4 or high NO3) try to aim for a 1:10 ratio


----------



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

After a little more googling I discovered adding new plants can cause this. Any truth to that? If so I've got a phone call to make. Bought the new plants from a highly rated site.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

BGA.

High N and low P.

Your substrate looks full of trash. If you don't improve your filtration you will always have issues with this or other algae.

Adding new plants could lead to algae if the new plants decide to leach juices in the water. Putting them in a new environment often does that to plants, especially if the tank is not to their liking. Also broken leaves or stems release juices. Look at the tips of the broken stems of your Cabombas - that is where the juices normally flow up and down. Where do you think they are going now? In a healthy tank that is not a big problem but in a tank with a bad filter (most planted folk don't even know what is a good filter) it is. Bottom line - fix your biofilter. It needs to be 10% of the tank volume and the water flow rate and pattern inside the tank need to be such that all plants gently move in the current.

For a quick fix for your problem get some Erythromycin. Google for the dosage. Do a 50% water change the next day. Guaranteed gone in one day. While doing that do not get in the mindset that chemicals (fertilizers included) added to the water are the way to run a planted tank.


----------



## chipster55 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank-you for the good info. My wet-dry is rated for a 150 gallon, which theoretically should turn the the water over more than recommended however I have been thinking about adding a canister to go with it. This tank has been in beautiful shape for a couple years(crystal clear water, good readings from test equipment) and that's why is was surprised to see this. I never had trouble with any other plants. That being said I thank-you very much for your info. I have never used any chemicals ( except spot dosing excel). I'll give it a shot. Thanks again


----------

